# Cropped ears



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you still buy puppies with cropped ears from any local country legally? Ireland perhaps? 

Saw a young dog bought as a pup that was docked and ear cropped


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I believe in the USA you can still get Briards with ears,


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rona said:


> Can you still buy puppies with cropped ears from any local country legally? Ireland perhaps?
> 
> Saw a young dog bought as a pup that was docked and ear cropped


Cropping and docking was banned in Ireland a few years ago I believe..


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Why? 

It's an outdated practice and, other than cosmetic, I don't honestly see any justifiable reason for it.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Ear cropping/tail docking is banned in all EU countries. 

I belong to a Schnauzer group on FB and the only dogs with cropped ears on the site are usually from the US.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> Ear cropping/tail docking is banned in all EU countries.
> 
> I belong to a Schnauzer group on FB and the only dogs with cropped ears on the site are usually from the US.


I was once told that it wasn't until Magnum PI hit the British television screens Dobermans with cropped ears had never been seen in England before.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Yes, you can still import a dog from outside The UK with cropped ears and a docked tail. 

They're not illegal to own or import. 

I don't believe they can be exhibited at any show where the public have paid an entry fee. However, I'm sure it was reviewed lately and changed a little to say that they still cannot be shown, but they can attend shows.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I had a client who had a pup imported from Japan with cropped ears


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Never heard of ear cropping so looked it up....now feel physically sick....why do it .....just for looks is not a valid answer.....those poor animals......


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Yes, you can still import a dog from outside The UK with cropped ears and a docked tail.
> 
> They're not illegal to own or import.
> 
> I don't believe they can be exhibited at any show where the public have paid an entry fee. However, I'm sure it was reviewed lately and changed a little to say that they still cannot be shown, but they can attend shows.


I don't know the rules for other Kennel Clubs but this is for showing dogs under FCI rules :

*"Dogs with docked tails or cropped ears are to be admitted in accordance with the legal regulations of their home countries and those of the country where the show takes place. The judging of docked and undocked or cropped and uncropped dogs must be done without any discrimination and solely in accordance with the valid breed standard. The organizing country's regulations concerning showing docked or cropped dogs should be stated in the show schedule or on the entry forms as well as in the show regulations".*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I know a Cane Corso imported from Europe that's both docked & cropped, lovely dog but he'd be so much more beautiful if he hadn't been mutilated.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jamat said:


> Never heard of ear cropping so looked it up....now feel physically sick....why do it .....just for looks is not a valid answer.....those poor animals......


I was horrified. I'd seen this dog from a distance and even said to the OH that I thought it's ears had been cropped. 
I didn't have the nerve to ask the owner about it even though we stood and talked for a while. The poor thing was really nervous, I wonder why!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Ear cropping/tail docking is banned in all EU countries...


I think its only banned in Northern EU countries.
Scandinavian, Germany, Holland, Belgium. I saw lots of dogs with cropped tails on Majorca this year including pups. And I've seen pups advertised in the Czech Republic with cropped tails.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Luz said:


> I think its only banned in Northern EU countries.
> Scandinavian, Germany, Holland, Belgium. I saw lots of dogs with cropped tails on Majorca this year including pups. And I've seen pups advertised in the Czech Republic with cropped tails.


Cropped is usually the word used for ears. Docked is tails, which is different and isn't necessarily just a cosmetic thing.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I live in Hungary, Central Europe and part of the EU and have a a 3 year old Schnauzer complete with ears and tail. Slovakia, Poland, Czech Republic Romania like Hungary also ban ear cropping. 

I'm afraid if I saw a puppy advertised in CZ with cropped ears I wouldn't even bother to contact the breeder!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Cropped is usually the word used for ears. Docked is tails, which is different and isn't necessarily just a cosmetic thing.


I meant docked tails in. I honestly don't know why I write cropped tails. I do know the difference. But it seemed to be across breeds.Not just gun dog Also the ads I mentioned were for pups with docked tails not cropped ears.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I know someone who has recently imported two Dobies from Italy.

Both are cropped and docked.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sweety said:


> I know someone who has recently imported two Dobies from Italy.
> 
> Both are cropped and docked.


From what I can understand in Italy tail docking is not illegal but ear cropping can only be done with a vet's certificate?????


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, docking and cropping is illegal/ unaccepted in most EU countries. However, that only matters to the responsible breeders who also take part in showing their dogs. No BYB will care about it and there will always be people looking for dogs like that. The same way as there will always be people who will be looking for cheap puppies. It's as simple as that.


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

I just made the mistake of googling this as I'd never heard of it. OMG why??


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I do wonder why every French Bulldog I see has been docked, or appears to have been.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Nettles said:


> Cropping and docking was banned in Ireland a few years ago I believe..


And dew claw removal.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sweety said:


> I do wonder why every French Bulldog I see has been docked, or appears to have been.


They are just like that aren't they? Like you can get other natural bobtail breeds

Frenchie 'tails' freak me out


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Really? 

Well, well, you learn something every day.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> They are just like that aren't they? Like you can get other natural bobtail breeds
> 
> Frenchie 'tails' freak me out


I thought that too.. Their tails are usually short and curly like a piggy tail or short and straight and taper in at the end.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Local to where I used to live there was a man attacked with a Stanley knife having their ear sliced up, which was apparently due to someone owning said Stanley knife being perturbed by them choosing to have a dog whose ears had been chopped up.

Not sure how true it is...he was attacked but think maybe the person had other reasons to wish the man harmed.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

for some of us this is a normal practice since the days of old and ingrained in us since we were young.It is legal here in Most parts of the U.S.I cant say i agree but i cant say i completely disagree either as it has been a part of my entire life to see dogs this way.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> I don't know the rules for other Kennel Clubs but this is for showing dogs under FCI rules :
> 
> *"Dogs with docked tails or cropped ears are to be admitted in accordance with the legal regulations of their home countries and those of the country where the show takes place. The judging of docked and undocked or cropped and uncropped dogs must be done without any discrimination and solely in accordance with the valid breed standard. The organizing country's regulations concerning showing docked or cropped dogs should be stated in the show schedule or on the entry forms as well as in the show regulations".*


liked for the proper info


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> for some of us this is a normal practice since the days of old and ingrained in us since we were young.It is legal here in Most parts of the U.S.I cant say i agree but i cant say i completely disagree either as it has been a part of my entire life to see dogs this way.


I grew up with natural eared danes, and cropped danes have always looked weird to me, so I get it, what you're used to is what you're used to.
And sure, it may be normal practice, but that doesn't mean it can't (and shouldn't) change.

When we know better, we do better. 

Now that we have evidence that there is absolutely no medical benefit to ear cropping. They don't get fewer infections or fewer hematomas, it's basically a cosmetic procedure. And I just can't see the justification for general anesthesia on an 8 week old puppy for what amounts to a cosmetic procedure....


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I grew up with natural eared danes, and cropped danes have always looked weird to me, so I get it, what you're used to is what you're used to.
> And sure, it may be normal practice, but that doesn't mean it can't (and shouldn't) change.
> 
> When we know better, we do better.
> ...


I do agree 100%.How ever when people start saying how could you and how awful and such things they need to realize that cultures are different from country to country so what may be absolutely horrifying may be normal somewhere else.I am not saying i agree with all the practices but trying to give a bit of insight.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> I do agree 100%.How ever when people start saying how could you and how awful and such things they need to realize that cultures are different from country to country so what may be absolutely horrifying may be normal somewhere else.I am not saying i agree with all the practices but trying to give a bit of insight.


Being the norm does not automatically make some things less awful ompus


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Being the norm does not automatically make some things less awful ompus


That wasnt what i was trying to convey.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pictures of Briards with and without cropped ears
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...picture+of+a+briard+with+clipped+ears&start=0


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Spain still does I think
at least the last three dogs i know, which have been cropped, [badly I might add] have come from Spanish breeders ,and, if you put "do they still crop dogs ears in Spain?" into google there's actually a yelp.com directory entry
And
Italy if the dog is under a certain age and done by a vet
Docking is still allowed for, some, working dogs in UK, although what they do to prove it I dont know, cos theres a cane corso breeder near me [whom, for various reasons, I would never recommend] who has his docked and believe me the CC is not classed as a working dog in the UK, like some spaniels etc
plus
there's always the d!cks with a knife and/or a rubber band all over the world

sorry edit to add the word not, as i seem to have gone word blind when typing


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Pictures of Briards with and without cropped ears
> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...picture+of+a+briard+with+clipped+ears&start=0


the ones with the cropped ears look like badly drawn rabbits
give me normal any day


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Spain still does I think
> at least the last three dogs i know, which have been cropped, [badly I might add] have come from Spanish breeders ,and, if you put "do they still crop dogs ears in Spain?" into google there's actually a yelp.com directory entry
> And
> Italy if the dog is under a certain age and done by a vet
> ...


I did think the pup must have come back with them from a holiday in Europe somewhere. Not the type to import from USA I don't think. Might be wrong


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How do Doberman ears naturally sit? Up or down?? 

Met a very love boy today who had a great play with Ludo but I noticed he had a cropped tail and pointy ears.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Fleur said:


> How do Doberman ears naturally sit? Up or down??
> 
> Met a very love boy today who had a great play with Ludo but I noticed he had a cropped tail and pointy ears.


down,They are cropped and then taped to a piece of foam so that they stand up and they have to stay that way for 8 to 10 weeks i think.
http://dobermanpuppyforsale.com/ears.htm


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> How do Doberman ears naturally sit? Up or down??
> 
> Met a very love boy today who had a great play with Ludo but I noticed he had a cropped tail and pointy ears.


Kinda halfway normally, they go up and then droop. Depends where the bend is to how they look. I see one that has almost upright ears with just the tips flapping


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rott lover said:


> down,They are cropped and then taped to a piece of foam so that they stand up and they have to stay that way for 8 to 10 weeks i think.
> http://dobermanpuppyforsale.com/ears.htm





rona said:


> Kinda halfway normally, they go up and then droop. Depends where the bend is to how they look. I see one that has almost upright ears with just the tips flapping


This boy had erect ears, no flappy bits and very pointy  
Don't think I've ever seen cropped ears before - his ears didn't look right to me though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> This boy had erect ears, no flappy bits and very pointy
> Don't think I've ever seen cropped ears before - his ears didn't look right to me though.


Another one


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for the picture @Rott lover 
Such a long time since I've seen a Doberman, I thought they had floppy ears but wasn't sure.
The dog today definitely had his ears cropped and his tail was docked.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Your welcome


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw a Dobe puppy freshly imported, with cropped ears and a docked tail at a show a month or two ago. Was depressing to see the amount of people crowded around, interested in the procedure and complimenting the owner.



BlueJay said:


> Being the norm does not automatically make some things less awful ompus


Exactly.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I saw a Dobe puppy freshly imported, with cropped ears and a docked tail at a show a month or two ago. Was depressing to see the amount of people crowded around, interested in the procedure and complimenting the owner.
> 
> .


 Where are these puppies coming from and is the RSPCA investigating?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rona said:


> Where are these puppies coming from and is the RSPCA investigating?


Well I imagine he was legally imported from a country where cropping is still allowed. He looked about the right age at 4ish months. Was surprised to see him at this particular show though.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

rona said:


> Where are these puppies coming from and is the RSPCA investigating?


I don't think the RSPCA would investigate a dog that was imported with cropped ears and a docked tail.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cbcdesign said:


> I don't think the RSPCA would investigate a dog that was imported with cropped ears and a docked tail.


But are they imported? There seems to be more and more of them


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

One of the reasons dobys are docked is because they used to be born with stubby tails but apparently that trait disappeared somewhere along the bloodline


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well I imagine he was legally imported from a country where cropping is still allowed. He looked about the right age at 4ish months. Was surprised to see him at this particular show though.


Apparently the KC is trialling allowing cropped dogs to entered not for competition at breed club champ and open shows but it doesn't seem to extend to group or general shows. At least that's how I'm reading their press release about it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> Apparently the KC is trialling allowing cropped dogs to entered not for competition at breed club champ and open shows but it doesn't seem to extend to group or general shows. At least that's how I'm reading their press release about it.


Oh wow, never knew that. A bit worrying actually if it proves popular and people start seeing the cropped eared look as desirable/acceptable. I'd hope campaigning to start admitting them for actual exhibiting is not around the corner.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh wow, never knew that. A bit worrying actually if it proves popular and people start seeing the cropped eared look as desirable/acceptable. I'd hope campaigning to start admitting them for actual exhibiting is not around the corner.


It is not worrying at all, nobody is going to repeal the anti cropping law and nor will the Animal Welfare Act be repealed re docking.

People are always interested in seeing things that are new to them whether it be procedures, breeds or anything else.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> I was horrified. I'd seen this dog from a distance and even said to the OH that I thought it's ears had been cropped.
> I didn't have the nerve to ask the owner about it even though we stood and talked for a while. The poor thing was really nervous, I wonder why!!


There are lot of non cropped breeds that are really nervous.

Correlation is not causation.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> But are they imported? There seems to be more and more of them


There are more of them plus other breeds etc because the pet passport scheme has made the importation of such dogs more accessible.

Many people will bring such dogs in to improve their bloodlines or often because they prefer a particular type or breeding


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Rott lover said:


> View attachment 281239


It is surprising how much softer/gentler they look with natural ears.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh wow, never knew that. A bit worrying actually if it proves popular and people start seeing the cropped eared look as desirable/acceptable. I'd hope campaigning to start admitting them for actual exhibiting is not around the corner.


It's a difficult one as on the one hand it's not a practice that I feel comfortable condoning but on the other if people are allowed to exhibit cropped dogs over here then it may well encourage the importation of new bloodlines form abroad and help increase genetic diversity within the relevant breeds.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I remember our childhood jack russell had a docked tail, when I was younger I used to call him 'Bambi' as it looked like a little deer tail! Back then I thought it was natural, but now know it had been docked. No idea why, he wasn't a working dog and I think they look better with tails!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Rott lover said:


> View attachment 281239


both of these dogs look stunning to me, cropped and natural. i couldn't imagine my boy cropped cos i love seeing his ears flapping about but i know people who have cropped and i do like how they look. i wouldn't go out of my way to get one though.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I remember a while back being followed by a dobe in a park that had cropped ears and a docked tail, owner was no where to be seen. everyone looked at it then Jax and assumed it was mine! i had to keep saying excuse me is this your dog it keeps following me around ha.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if docked and cropped Dobes from overseas was an RSPCA issue, they wouldnt be rehoming some:

http://www.dogsblog.com/rossi-spice/


----------

